# My first foray into the world of planted aquaria.



## aledr2004 (22 May 2009)

Hello All. 

I'm totally new to this game and still trying to get my head round it. Having kept Malawi Cichlids for years I recently decided it was time for a change and so three months later here is my first attempt. Any comments or ideas, especially suggestions for something to fill the space in the background would be gratefully received. 



































Thanks


----------



## samc (22 May 2009)

welcome to the forum   

you can grow plants well which is allways a great start 

as for the gap id probely put the plant in the middle at the back as it will grow tall and then find a smaller leaved plant to put infront of it but other will have better suggestions i should imagine


----------



## JamesM (23 May 2009)

Woah dude, how do you get the substrate and plants to stick to the sides like that?  

Looks good, I love the wood


----------



## TDI-line (23 May 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I have to say very nice tank, plant growth looks excellent.


----------



## lljdma06 (30 Jun 2009)

Great start.  The moss is fantastic.  

llj


----------



## James Marshall (1 Jul 2009)

Thats excellent for a first atempt, your plants look healthy and the overall layout is good.
The only thing i would change is the placement of the moss balls.
Also don't forget to prune your Riccia regularly to promote dense growth.

Cheers James


----------



## Rainbow Tank (21 Nov 2009)

Like the car lol.
Nice looking tank like the use of the moss


----------

